# Resealing a 75 gallon



## Achill3s (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello, I just scored a 75 gallon tank that was in rough shape with the seals and will have to be resealing the tank. As i have never done this before with a tank, I'm looking for any help on tricks or information on how to do so. My main questions being, do I have to seperate the glass and do the complete seal or can I strip off the old inside and then just reseal fromt he inside. The seal across the bottom of the tank seems fine and it is only the edges on the sides that are a bit old. The tank came from an aquarium and was already predrilled on the bottom, but the previous owner sealed that with a plate of glass. I don't have any worries about that leaking as its got a very good seal around it. What I do have a worry about is only resealing the sides. should I just reseal the entire tank or will the silicone adhear to the silicone across the bottom? I am still a noob when it comes to tanks but i understand the basic workings so with that said i will have many questions and welcome all the help I can get to become proficeint with freshwater tanks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would scrape all the old silicone off with a razor blade on both sides and bottom, clean with vinegar and water let dry and put a new bead over all edges. Let set for 24 to 48 hours then test fill to make sure it holds.


----------

